# Show pics!



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks! We didn't know I was going to do crossrails so we didn't get to warm up over the ones in that arena so I was happy that she went over them...


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

congrats very beautiful horse!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you ^.^


----------

